

[Wanted] MagicFolder – Private, Resilient Filesharing on Tahoe LAFS - fubarred
https://leastauthority.com/queries_magicfolder/

======
fubarred
[https://github.com/LeastAuthority/OTF-Magic-Folder-
proposal](https://github.com/LeastAuthority/OTF-Magic-Folder-proposal)

